
Rockefellers hired militias to shoot at strikers in Ludlow massacre - vinnyglennon
https://timeline.com/rockefellers-hired-militias-to-shoot-at-strikers-in-ludlow-massacre-115ae488164c
======
hkmurakami
I’m honestly surprised that they couldn’t just name Rockefeller in this
headline.

~~~
kolinko
Yeah, such a loaded title it’s almost a clickbait

~~~
ratsmack
Isn't the whole idea of a title to entice readers to click on it?... why would
one want to do otherwise?

------
dmos62
The kind of story you expect to see a Hollywood movie about. In 1914, after
decades of feudalistic oppression, which culminated in two dozen men, women,
children killed, a multi-national party (some veterans of various wars) went
on a 10 day revenge spree around Colorado's mining fields, beating all
opposition faced.

~~~
jimnotgym
It is an interesting if brief article. I don't see why everyone is obsessing
over the title. The article was about what I expected to see after clicking
through.

~~~
dmos62
I can see that the referenced book [0] is on Library Genesis in pdf. It might
be an interesting read.

[0]
[https://books.google.be/books?id=0H93RqyCXboC](https://books.google.be/books?id=0H93RqyCXboC)

------
em-bee
i learned about this event through woody guthries song some years ago. i never
read anything else about it until today. this story more or less confirmed the
picture that the song already created in my mind.

------
dagaci
But with the orchestrated death of men, woman and children. Did anyone
actually go to jail?

~~~
folkhack
Those with vast amounts of wealth never go to jail unless they step on the
toes of someone else with a vast amount of wealth. It's how it's always been.

The only people who were imprisoned were those oppressed, I guarantee it.

------
tanilama
bad title

